# Good ring sling for plus size mom



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there baby wearers









I never really got into baby wearing with DD. I had a snugli and hated it, then got a stretchy wrap and found it really cumbersome. DD wasn't a baby that needed to be worn so I didn't really go further with that. Now she's 20 months old and always on her feet - I should seriously sell my two strollers lol - and I'm expecting our second in July. I've thought of the logistics of mothering a newborn while chasing a toddler and really think a good carrier is the way to go. I'm very attracted to ring slings because they seem easy on/off and easy in/out for baby. I also love the ease of adjustment and that nothing needs to be tied around my waist (neither comfortable nor flattering).
What are your experiences/thoughts of using a ring sling with a newborn? Does it sound like the right thing for me?
I have seen two available locally that really appeal to me. I'd also appreciate any reviews of these two particular items:
Heart 2 heart unpadded sling:
http://www.heart2heart.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46
Maya wrap
http://www.barefootbabies.ca/shop/baby-carriers/ring-slings/maya-wrap.php

Thanks in advance for any info








(cross posted to plus size group)


----------



## avismama24 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi skycheattraffic..though tI would return the favor and weigh in on babywearing (my speciality) since you were such a wonderful resource when we started our cloth diapering adventure (which has turned out to be awesome!)

My first inclination when I heard your situation is what about The Ergo? Are you familiar with this type of carrier? You can wear baby on your front, hip, and back. It is quite possibly the only carrier you would ever need if you aren't a carrier junkie like me and have about 10 of them by the front door









They are really secure...super easy to do by your self, especially the front hold, which can safely be used with newborns with the little insert they sell. All you do is snap in two buckles...and you can pre adjust it to your size. i know you mentioned you were not psyched to have it around you waist...but I find the Ergo because it has a front "panel" that goes all the way down past your hips to not only be super comfy but really flattering as well...no squishing of anything, anywhere









Hope that helps! Hope this pregnancy is going well!!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Avismama! I know the ergo is a great carrier but I'm just not crazy about structured carriers. I'm sure the one I had was a bad product anyways but I just didnt like the way it sat on my chest, felt like I had very little flexibility in my waist and it just seemed like since baby had to be upright, my movements were restricted a lot. I like the flexibility of the wrap and if it wasn't so cumbersome to put on, I'd probably just stick with it. Have you used a ring sling? What are your thoughts on them?

ETA: I'm sooo glad you love CD! I'm psyched that all baby #2 will need is a couple of newborn covers until the one size diaps fit. DD is really flirting with PLing and will tell me "potty" for (almost) every poo and some pees. I'm really hoping to have her out of diaps by July


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

I would order a woven wrap conversion from SBP here. http://shop.tadpoles.ca/-Woven-Wrap-Ring-Slings_c_3098.html

I think you will get your best size this way. Ergos are not really made for use without the infant insert for newborns.


----------



## avismama24 (Sep 15, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skycheattraffic*
> 
> Thanks Avismama! I know the ergo is a great carrier but I'm just not crazy about structured carriers. I'm sure the one I had was a bad product anyways but I just didnt like the way it sat on my chest, felt like I had very little flexibility in my waist and it just seemed like since baby had to be upright, my movements were restricted a lot. I like the flexibility of the wrap and if it wasn't so cumbersome to put on, I'd probably just stick with it. Have you used a ring sling? What are your thoughts on them?
> ETA: I'm sooo glad you love CD! I'm psyched that all baby #2 will need is a couple of newborn covers until the one size diaps fit. DD is really flirting with PLing and will tell me "potty" for (almost) every poo and some pees. I'm really hoping to have her out of diaps by July


Awesome about the EC thing working!!! It sure would be nice to have only one babe in diaps  I personally did not love the ring sling, but borrowed one from my friend for a bit, because I teach classes on baby wearing and felt I needed to have a really wide knowledge base on baby wearing. I have used the moby or sleepy wrap with DS for around the house, light walking, grocery shopping etc. and now the Ergo for more heavy duty wear such as winter hiking, etc...I agree I do not love structured carriers for little ones...was given two baby bijorns and never used them with DS.

The ring sling I like the best is from Nova Natural...an awesome Vt company that specializes in fair trade products. You can google them or try this link: http://www.novanatural.com/wearing/slings-and-wraps/bb-sling-2220.html This was a very comfortable ring sling!


----------



## avismama24 (Sep 15, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiffanyToo*
> 
> I would order a woven wrap conversion from SBP here. http://shop.tadpoles.ca/-Woven-Wrap-Ring-Slings_c_3098.html
> 
> I think you will get your best size this way. Ergos are not really made for use without the infant insert for newborns.


Totally agree.....Ergos even with the insert are not awesome for teeny tiny newborns.....I didn't really jump on the ergo board until DS was 6 months old and still use a wrap style carrier most of the time!


----------



## happygirlsmomma (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there! I think I know how you feel about carriers that sit on your waist, I'm a chubby girl with all my extra weight sitting on my tummy area, so I don't really like wearing carriers like the Ergo, I have one, two actually, and have use it quite often but
overtime the ring sling has become mfavorite carrier ever. I wear my now almost 2 year old
toddler girl on it almost every day, and had
use it on every single position. I use it a lot
when she was s newborn on a chest to chest
froggy style, it gives you the same carry hold than a moby wrap but way easier to put on and off. For some reason I couldnt master using the wrap.
I have a Maya wrap ring sling and love it, I got it by chance from a second hand store and it was a total score for me.


----------



## OwlMama6 (Aug 9, 2012)

I love my moby, but it can be difficult at times as you cannot put the thing on without it dragging on the ground. A friend of mine uses a Baby K'tan and she loves it.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your valuable insight. Luckily both slings I'm considering come in sizes and are available in extra long. I think I'll give the stretchy wrap to DH on family outings in case DD wants to be worn to not feel left out







. It's at times like this I'm really glad she's a free spirit who loves to be on her feet. Hopefully she won't be jealous of me wearing lil sib.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

Wanted to 'weigh' in - as a plus sized mother myself - i LOVE ring slings - i made my own - but most of them do come in sizes - you want one that is at LEAST 2.5 yards long - mine was 2.75 yards long - i am 5'6" and was about 275 right after DS was born - i wore DS in the ring sling for every outing starting as a newborn - i think its pretty easy to do - check out http://www.thebabywearer.com/

for used, cheaper ring slings - and videos on how to position baby.

I had an Ergo as well -but didnt use it until baby was older - like 6 - 8 months or so.... i found it invaluable for long walks - i liked having baby on my back - although its not easy getting baby in there when you are alone - walking to the park with your toddler - baby on your back, you hardly feel the LO on your back at all! you can buy a waist extension on Amazon -


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for chiming in. Your experience and information was invaluable. I decided to order a maya wrap in XL from the local baby store two blocks from my house. They normally only carry S, M and L but the owner will special order it for me with her next shipment. I'm happy to support local business and also avoid the duty and shipping charges I'd be on the hook for if I ordered from the one place that listed XL in stock. I'm excited to try it out with DD if she will let me since she's about 5 lb under the weight limit. Thanks again!


----------

